# HBH Algae Grazers



## BigGun97B (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a problem and hope someone in here can help me out. I have used HBH Algae Grazers for my fish, snails, shrimp etc for a quite a while. The HBH product has always been a dark green, rough texture and varies between thin and pretty thick for each piece. I just bought 2 pounds of Spirulina Algae HBH Veggie Wafers Fish Food from a guy on ebay. He says he gets 22 pound boxes of it and ships it out. I usually get packages with the HBH brand on it. It has the analysis and all that. This guy sends me 2 pounds of product in a double clear trash bag. No indentifying trademark or anything that says it's HBH. The very first thing I see is that this product is not dark green and rough textured. It is uniform shape, uniform thickness, much lighter in color- almost a tan color. So I'm thinking this is no HBH product that I know of. He says it's real deal. What do you guys think? He says HBH recently changed their formula. I find that hard to believe. Why would HBH completely change a product that has been selling well for a long time?


----------

